# كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

هناك نوعان من الإكتئاب لابد من التمييز بينهما . النوع الأول وراثى ويكون فيه الإنسان جاهزًا للإصابة به مع التعرض لأبسط الظروف الضاغطة ، وهو نوع يتكرر على فترات والقاية منه لابد أن تكون بالعقاقير مثل ملح الليثيوم والأدوية التى نطلق 


عليها منظمات المزاج ، وبالطبع إستخدامة لابد أن يكون تحت إشراف طبى ..
  أما النوع الآخر من الإكتئاب فهو الإكتئاب التفاعلى وهو الناتج عن الضغوط النفسية الشديدة أو الحرمان أو الصراع النفسى ، ويمكن الوقاية منه بممارسة التمارين الرياضية وتمارين الاسترخاء ، والحياة الإجتماعية السوية ، والتمسك بتعاليم الدين والقيم الإيمانية..
​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

شكراااااااااا يا يويو على المعلومات

المفيده

وربنا معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## basboosa (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

_ميرسى يا يويو 
على الموضوع الجميل ده_​


----------



## ghawy_111 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

الاخت الغاليه فى المسيحيه المسيح يبارك
سامحينى لو قولت انك غلطانه فى حسابك
لان العقاقير المهدئه مش بتعالج المشكله 
من جذورها وانما علاج سطحى علاج شكلى
مظهرى بس المشكله باقيه انما العلاج الفعلى
فى الابتعاد عن المشاكل مؤقتا واخذ خلوه
روحيه فى الاماكن الهادئه منها الاديره وكذلك
القراءه المكثفه للاخبار الساره او سماع 
الاخبار الساره المفرحه وكمان البعد عن 
الفراغ الفكرى والبعد عن المعاشرات الريئه
لان السيد المسيح قبل مايشفى واحد
ليه سنين مشلول قاله لاتخطىء ثانية
اى ان الروح لها علاقه بالجسد وبالذات
فى الامراض النفسيه  الروح هى اللى 
محتاجه للهدوء والسكينه والاطمئنان
وكذلك محتاجه لكمة الله اللى بتغذيها
زى ما الاكل بيغذى الجسد كذلك كلمة
الله بتغذى الروح والمسيح يباركك وكمان
القديسين دايما  شفاعتهم معاكى


----------



## MarMar2004 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

شكراااااااااا يا يويو على المعلومات

المفيده

وربنا معاكى يا حببتى


----------



## meraaa (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

*شكراااااا يويو على الموضوع ربنا معاكى يااااااارب*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ يحتاج اعمل رياضة عنجد 

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## koka_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

مرسي بجد يا يويو بجد الموضوع هايل

كوكا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

*شكرا يا يويو على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## RAshA_83 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

*شوووووووكرااااااا على الموضوع والنصائح الحلوووووةةة
الرب يبارك حياتكي​*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

مرسي علي مروركوا


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

شكراا على الموضوع الجميل و ربنا يرحم اولادة من شر الاكتئاب


----------



## مينا 188 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

*الاكتئاب والعلاج فيه لو معداش الى مرحلة اخرى وهى الياس وما ابعد من ذلك وهو الانتحار واتكلمتو على العلاج سواء العلاج الجسدى والعلاج النفسى وكمان العلاج الروحى وام يبقى سوى التصالح مع النفس 
لو رضيت بكل الظروف اللى حوليك حتى لو كانت صعبة مش هتحس بالاكتئاب وطبعا التصالح مع النفس وقبله التصالح مع الاخرين شى مش سهل بس مهم 
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

شكرا يويو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

_سلام الرب يسوع
الموضوع حلو اوي  تعيش يا بوبو_


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

ميرسى يويو على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الجناح الطليق (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تقى نفسك من الإكتئاب*

احب اقول ان الاكتاب احيانا يكون سببه عدم التسامح اى انه لا يغفر لاحد زلاته او ان سببه يكون التفكير فى الاشياء من منظور التشاؤم او انه عدم الرضا عن ماهو عليه فاذ كان الشخص الذى يعانى من الاكتاب شعره اكرت فان عدم الرضا عن ان شعره كذلك وعدم الشكر يؤدى به فالنهايه الى عدم تحمل شكله فى وسط اشخاص يمتازون بشعر جيد فيحس انه اقل الى ان يصل فى النهايه الى الاكتاب واحيان ان الظلم يؤدى الى الاكتاب ......الخ  فى النهايه احب اقول انه بالصلاه والصوم  يقدر الانسان على الشفاء من اى شئ ولابد من الايمان ولو كان حبة خردل    ( لا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر لذلك كن مطمأن لان منقوش على كف ايديه ) سامحونى لو كنت طولت عليكم اخوكم        انطونيوس   احب ان ارى تعليق على هذا الموضوع               الرب يباركم ويمنع عنا اى اكتأب           ربـــــــنا موجود


----------

